# OMG Your Roots Are Showing!



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

This is a bottom of tank picture of my Echinodorus Rubin roots and all. 
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/Calmer_2008/EchinodorusRubinRoots.jpg


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

and you had the audacity to flash their roots...bad bad calmer! ;p


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

<snicker>


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It feels like I just saw something I'm not supposed to see.

Plant pron.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Almost as bad as Prawn pron


----------

